# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Test Enanthate 300mg

## Bill Plates

Bought 2 vials of Test-E 300mg from a buddy who got it from his cousin. Paid a lot, so I'm hoping the high price tag is because its legit pharm grade. What do you guys think about the legitimacy and the price? Vial says "Mfd. by Elite One Pharmaceuticals Detroit, MI 48202, USA."
Cant find much about them online.



Edit: Removed price

----------


## Motardpdx

Hi, this might be helpful...http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...mmed-copy.html Cheers!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Straight homey juice

----------


## Mp859

It could very well be legit. Or it could be complete crap. Kind of weird they put a zip code and city both on the vial. Shoot it and see what happens I suppose

----------


## Mp859

> Straight homey juice


I think you meant to say straight juice homey

----------


## Java Man

Edit the price out of your post please, OP.

----------


## Bill Plates

> Edit the price out of your post please, OP.


Ok. I couldnt edit the thread title though.




> It could very well be legit. Or it could be complete crap. Kind of weird they put a zip code and city both on the vial. Shoot it and see what happens I suppose


Thats the plan, will find out soon enough I guess

----------


## BG

Please read our rules I edited the title.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I think you meant to say straight juice homey



No no - I said what I meant

Ha ha ha

----------


## mietek

every scammer claims that he has pharmaceutical grade, do a google search there is no Elite One Pharmaceuticals Detroit company

and there is no 300 mg/ml sold in pharmacies, you have been scammed

----------


## Bill Plates

> every scammer claims that he has pharmaceutical grade, do a google search there is no Elite One Pharmaceuticals Detroit company
> 
> and there is no 300 mg/ml sold in pharmacies, you have been scammed


Yes I know, I can only find an "elite pharmaceutical," which is different than "elite one"... and do you think its just not pharm grade? or do you think its complete bs and just oil?

----------


## Bill Plates

Basically what Im asking is, If you were in my position, what would you do?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Basically what Im asking is, If you were in my position, what would you do?


Ask myself where I got it

And do I trust them

It's homebrew, could be straight GSO or straight home cooked fire test

----------


## Gaspaco

No way it is pharm grade stuff!

But IMO there is test in it, test powder is cheap as hell, dont see the reason making good looking label on oil without compound in.

Dont worry and stick it in!

----------


## mietek

> Yes I know, I can only find an "elite pharmaceutical," which is different than "elite one"... and do you think its just not pharm grade? or do you think its complete bs and just oil?


I would never touch it, looks suspicious, looks like corn oil, looks like somebody told you bunch of lies.

just get the labmax test and you have your answer right away instead of trying to guess

----------


## Bill Plates

> No way it is pharm grade stuff!
> 
> But IMO there is test in it, test powder is cheap as hell, dont see the reason making good looking label on oil without compound in.
> 
> Dont worry and stick it in!


^^ This is what I'm thinking.


Anyways, I talked to the kid I bought from today, he assures me the source is legit. Hes used his stuff and says its worked great, he says everyone that he knows that used this source's product has seen results. I know that dosnt mean much though..

----------


## Java Man

> Ok. I couldnt edit the thread title though.
> Thank you. And BG took care of the title. 
> 
> 
> Thats the plan, will find out soon enough I guess


I strongly suggest tasting it first. And start with a very small amount, 0.5 ml/cc just to gauge pip, how it dissipates, etc. You never know with a new supplier. Could literally be 3in1 oil. Why take chances.

----------


## Bill Plates

> I strongly suggest tasting it first.


Tasting it, really? Whats it supposed to taste like?

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Dude...seriously. It is called slippery slope

One end of the slope you would never touch UGL..other end you would use anything. HOw safe do you feel. I would not put anything in my body i did not brew. I got a year of test cyp I gave awway because I could not come to putting in in me and it is from n***. They are one of the most recognised names

SO where are you on the slope.

----------


## marcus300

Its UGL and could contain anything no matter what other people say about the source it could be anything from underdosed, to fake to over dosed who knows until you try it. UGL's make bucket loads of half dosed, quarter dosed and fake that's why there are so many mixed reviews because not everyone gets the same product no matter what it says on the label.

----------


## lovbyts

> Its UGL and could contain anything no matter what other people say about the source it could be anything from underdosed, to fake to *over dosed* who knows until you try it. UGL's make bucket loads of half dosed, quarter dosed and fake that's why there are so many mixed reviews because not everyone gets the same product no matter what it says on the label.


Now what is the chances of that? 1/1,000,000? If it happened it's because someone measured wrong and you can bet it wont happen twice. lol

----------


## Java Man

> Tasting it, really? Whats it supposed to taste like?


Yes I taste my oils. Unfortunately I can't describe what it should taste like. I have tasted pharmaceutical grade many times so I know based on that. That's really all I can say about describing the taste. Off you've never had Schering or organon, upjohn, etc then I guess you have no baseline to compare it to.

----------

